# Where to go today?



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Have an afternoon dentist appointment in Gates Mills.
Got thermals. Got skein in the fridge at work.
Dang Chagrin is still at 950cfs.
Think it'll fish later today?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I would check the river out just for the heck of it, I heard from someone that the Chagrin had a foot of visibilty last week when it was running around 900...worth a look anyway


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> worth a look anyway


OK. The waterfall in Chagrin Falls look accessible from the the south bank, behind a parking lot. Anybody know for sure??


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Nope. Saw it on Sunday, a real mess. Maybe a good time to scout access.


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll be hitting up a trib today after work. caught a couple there on sunday, heres pics


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Save a few for me, Shock Em!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

no promises


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Found great green conditions on an eastern trib, went 0-2. Both fish threw the hook.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Caught 4 suckers in the rock and possibly a turtle this afternoon saw some big steelies rollin but it is raging

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Caught 4 suckers in the rock and possibly a turtle this afternoon saw some big steelies rollin but it is raging
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Fishing216: Was that you fishing on the north side of Morley Ford?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RiverDoc said:


> Fishing216: Was that you fishing on the north side of Morley Ford?


I was downstream

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a pretty good day yesterday. Ended up going 2/2. First fish on the fly rod for 2011. Biggest fish of 2011. 2 fish Ohio's. Both fish went 29"
First fish was caught on a pink yarn egg fly, second was chartreuse.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ended up doing some scouting.
Chagrin _would have _ fished good today or tomorrow. . 
If we didn't get this rain!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I caught 7 suckers and left...they hit whatever I put on..left pissed off..but at least I caught something. Nice steelies too I shock em

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Suckers in the Rocky already? Seems early, that sucks...


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Hopefully those suckers are a fluke. I caught one late fall, figured it was an oddball.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> Suckers in the Rocky already? Seems early, that sucks...


Ya. impossible to avoid them. So sick of the high flows..enough is enough and now a foot of snow(supposedly) on the way..ucchhh

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

